# [SOLVED] Mouse stops responding for a few seconds

## spacelike

When I swipe my mouse really fast it stops responding for about 1-2 seconds, the cursor just stays exactly fixed no matter how I move my mouse.

I have the evdev driver and my mouse is a Logitech g500, it has a multi dpi function on it but this problem occurs for all dpi settings.

This problem never used to occur before, I think what caused it to start happening is that I wanted to edit the internal mouse settings through the logitech control center (to change the exact values on the multi dpi buttons). I fired up my VM with windows 7 on it to edit the settings since they don't have a linux version of the software.

It all worked except that I think it caused this skipping issue I am now experiencing (again I'm not 100% sure if this was the cause, it could have been some package that got updated which caused it for all I know).

I have no idea where to start when diagnosing something like this. Any ideas? I'd be happy to provide any information that might be helpful.Last edited by spacelike on Wed Feb 27, 2013 10:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PaulBredbury

Check USB auto-suspend.

----------

## spacelike

aha, that must be it.

I used to always get messages after emerging (I think it was)  "udisks" I would always see the error "USB_SUSPEND is not set when it should be" and that "failure to [add it to my kernel] could cause unexpected problems."

I finally gave in recently and added it to my kernel.

Thanks for the link too, that's perfect. I'll see if I can use it to not suspend my mouse, if I get it working I'll just mark this thread as [SOLVED].

----------

## spacelike

It did not work.

Here is the line I added to 91-local.rules:

```
ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{product}=="G500", ATTR{power/control}="on"
```

I got the name "G500" by running the listed command:

```
for d in /sys/bus/usb/devices/[0-9]* ; do if [[ -e $d/product ]] ; then echo -e "`basename $d`\t`cat $d/power/control`\t`cat $d/speed`\t`cat $d/product`" ; fi ; done
```

which gave the output:

```
8-1 on 12 G500
```

(I copied this output after adding the rules, I think before it rebooted it said "auto" instead of "on)

but this seems to indicate that auto-suspend is off, yet it still freezes when I move the mouse quickly.

----------

## spacelike

I just noticed something very interesting in "dmesg"

```
input: Logitech G500 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-1/8-1:1.0/input/input3

hid-generic 0003:046D:C068.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech G500] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0

input: Logitech G500 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-1/8-1:1.1/input/input4

hid-generic 0003:046D:C068.0002: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech G500] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input1

input: Logitech G500 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-1/8-1:1.0/input/input5

hid-generic 0003:046D:C068.0003: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech G500] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0

input: Logitech G500 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-1/8-1:1.1/input/input6

hid-generic 0003:046D:C068.0004: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech G500] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input1

input: Logitech G500 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-1/8-1:1.0/input/input7

hid-generic 0003:046D:C068.0005: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech G500] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0

input: Logitech G500 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-1/8-1:1.1/input/input8
```

Every time I make the mouse lock up by swiping it this number increases. It seems to go up at different increments though, for example the next time I tried it it went from input/input8 to input/intput14, and the next time it went from 14 to 18, then from 18 to 20.

I've tried waiting a long time without making the mouse lock up and checking dmesg periodically and there is no additional output like the above, it only happens when the mouse locks up for that 1-2 seconds.

[EDIT] I also just noticed that the LED lights on the mouse turn off when this happens so it does seem that the mouse is being disconnected and reconnected when this happens [/EDIT]

----------

## Otamay

Well, the numbers increasing is because a device reconnection.

Has mouse power management settings or something :S?

----------

## spacelike

 *Otamay wrote:*   

> Well, the numbers increasing is because a device reconnection.
> 
> Has mouse power management settings or something :S?

 

I'm not sure, but when I open "SetPoint" (software from logitech to edit the mouse internal settings) in a windows virtual machine I don't see any power options. I tried googling it but didn't see anything to make me suspect it has any internal power saving.

If you were asking if my system is set up to use power saving on my mouse, then I am also unsure about that, but I certainly wouldn't have set that up intentionally.

----------

## PaulBredbury

See thread - sounds like you want:

```
$ zgrep NEWSCHED /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y
```

----------

## spacelike

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> See thread - sounds like you want:
> 
> ```
> $ zgrep NEWSCHED /proc/config.gz 
> 
> ...

 

That didn't work, but I found the problem..

If I simply wiggle the wire where it's attached to the mouse it induces the problem haha. Sorry guys I feel dumb, I suspected a hardware problem but I never thought to wiggle the wire right there until I saw another thread where that was suggested.

But at any rate, I really thank all three of you for your help, sorry for wasting your time.

----------

